# Meter/Millimeter



## Freund96 (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo kann mir jemand schnell sagen:

wie viel 0,15 und 0,19 ich auf eine Rolle mit 210/25 bringe


----------



## Helmut2004 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meter/Millimeter*

Kannst du dir doch ausrechnen. Nur nicht allzu bequem sein.

Gruß


----------



## Hardyfan (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meter/Millimeter*

Hallo Helmut,

hatten die sicherlich in der Schule noch nicht.

Ausserdem ist "rechnen lassen" besser als selbst das Hirn anstrengen.

Dennoch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreisatz


----------



## Muhmasteryoda (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meter/Millimeter*

Merke, wir lernen nicht für die Schule sondern für die Angelei.


----------



## Lorenz (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meter/Millimeter*



Freund96 schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir jemand schnell sagen:
> 
> wie viel 0,15 und 0,19 ich auf eine Rolle mit 210/25 bringe



Bei Monofiler und/oder wenn die Durchmesserangaben stimmen,dann ja. Bei Geflochtener und/oder Schnur mit falschen Durchmesserangaben nicht,dann hilft auch nicht der Dreisatz oder irgendein Berechnungsprogramm...

Um welche Schnüre handelt es sich?


----------



## omnimc (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meter/Millimeter*

einfach draufspulen bis sie voll ist.dann abspulen und mit nem metermaß nachmessen.


----------



## zandertex (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meter/Millimeter*

Schnur auf die leere Spule binden.Dann mit genau einer Kurbelumdrehung den Schnureizug messen.
Jetzt die Spule vollspulen und die Kurbelumdrehungen  mitzählen.
Kurz vor ende noch mal den Schnureinzug mit einer Kurbelumdrehung messen.
Erste Messung plus 2te Messung divdiert durch 2, mal Kurbelumdrehungen =Fassungsvermögen
bisschen Arbeit,aber funktioniert.


----------



## Ulli3D (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meter/Millimeter*

Aber sicherlich ist das eine typische Dreisatzaufgabe. Der Haken dabei ist, ich kann nicht direkt mit den angegebenen Durchmessern rechnen.


----------



## weserwaller (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meter/Millimeter*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Aber sicherlich ist das eine typische Dreisatzaufgabe. Der Haken dabei ist, ich kann nicht direkt mit den angegebenen Durchmessern rechnen.




Ok helfen wir dem TE doch weiter 

Sobald sich der Durchmesser verdoppelt, vervierfacht sich die Querschnittsffläche.....


----------



## volkerm (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meter/Millimeter*

Das ist so einfach nicht.
Der "Luftanteil" zwischen den Schnurlagen ist nicht gleich bei verschiedenen Durchmessern.


----------



## weserwaller (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meter/Millimeter*



volkerma schrieb:


> Das ist so einfach nicht.
> Der "Luftanteil" zwischen den Schnurlagen ist nicht gleich bei verschiedenen Durchmessern.




Prozentual doch |znaika: guckst Du

Wenn ich einen Würfel mit Kugeln fülle ist es völlig egal ob, eine große oder 1000000 kleine der Freiraum ist immer der gleiche. 

Mit Paint lässt sich beschissssssen schreiben.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meter/Millimeter*

Ich glaube der Jungangler wird hier nie wieder eine Frage stellen |supergri |kopfkrat.


----------



## Jose (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meter/Millimeter*

na, ich weiß nicht, vielleicht ist er härter als wir denken - ich fass aber nochmal alle vorschläge in verständlicher form zusammen:





damit sollte alles zufriedenstellend geklärt sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meter/Millimeter*



Freund96 schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir jemand schnell sagen:
> 
> wie viel 0,15 und 0,19 ich auf eine Rolle mit 210/25 bringe



Bei mir sind das immer150m, egal welcher Durchmesser.

Die Formel geht so:

Ersatzspule nehmen.

150 m der gewünschten Stärke aufspulen

Dicke, billige Mono anknüpfen.

Spule bis zum Rand auffüllen.

Originalspule nehmen

Schur von der Ersatzspule auf die Originalspule umspulen. 

Ergebnis:

Billige Mono unten, Spule mit der gewünschten Schnur bis an den Rand gefüllt. Statt irgedwas bei 300m sauteurer geflochtener nur 150m aufgespult, die eh nie ein Fisch von der Rolle zieht.


----------



## Freund96 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meter/Millimeter*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Prozentual doch |znaika: guckst Du
> 
> Wenn ich einen Würfel mit Kugeln fülle ist es völlig egal ob, eine große oder 1000000 kleine der Freiraum ist immer der gleiche.
> 
> Mit Paint lässt sich beschissssssen schreiben.


 
Ähmm ich weiß nicht was ich damit anfangen soll aber 100x100=10.000 nicht 1000

@ the Rest: kapier ich nicht


----------



## Lorenz (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meter/Millimeter*

Was hast du für ne Rolle und was für ne Schnur?
Hast du dir Schnur schon gekauft?


----------



## Grundblei (1. August 2011)

*AW: Meter/Millimeter*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Prozentual doch |znaika: guckst Du
> 
> Wenn ich einen Würfel mit Kugeln fülle ist es völlig egal ob, eine große oder 1000000 kleine der Freiraum ist immer der gleiche.



Stimmt aber nur wenn vorrausgesetzt ist, dass die Kugel immer im gleichen "System" gestapelt werden.
Siehe Raumerfüllungsgrad bzw Packungsdichte bei Elementarzellen der Metalle.
Da beim Aufwickeln der Schnur keine absolut regelmäßige Struktur entstehen dürfte, gilt deine These hier nicht. 

Außerdem muss dabei auch eine monomodale Verteilung der Kugeldurchmesser vorliegen.
Da Schnur aber nicht absolut ideal rund ist, ist dies auch nicht der Fall.
Damit hat man, abgebildet auf das "Kugelbeispiel", eine multimodale Kugelverteilung, welche wiederum einen deutlich höheren Raumerfüllungsgrad aufweist. |znaika:

Was das alles sagen soll ? 
Es lässt sich also, mit erträglichem Aufwand, nur überschlägig berechnen.
Ich würds einfach so wie Ralle machen #6


----------



## cxppx19xx (2. August 2011)

*AW: Meter/Millimeter*



Freund96 schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir jemand schnell sagen:
> 
> wie viel 0,15 und 0,19 ich auf eine Rolle mit 210/25 bringe



Hallo mein "Gutster",
nachdem ich hier auf deine Frage gestossen bin, habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht 
und einige deiner bisherigen Beiträge durchgelesen.
Bei deinem angeblichen "Zander" welcher eine Brasse war, lagst du ja nur "ganz knapp" daneben.
Somit erklärt sich mir auch warum du bis dato keine Vernünftige Antwort auf deine Frage bekommen hast.

Na dann wollen wir dem Jungspund doch mal auf die Sprünge helfen: 
je besser du eine Frage oder eine Antwort schreibst, um so besser ist man dir behilflich. 
Für dein Problem gibt es Programme ( Beispiel : line capacity calculator ), 
welche du über die Suchfunktion finden kannst, WENN DU SIE MAL BENUTZTEN WÜRDEST. 
Es gibt schon einige Threads dazu. Dann würden sich einige deiner Fragen von alleine klären.

Dein Problem :
Spule 210 m von 0,25 ( wenn die Daten auf der Rolle stimmen )

macht bei 0,19 = ca. 350 m
macht bei 0,15 = ca. 570 m

Ich hoffe du fischt nun nicht weiter im Trüben.

Lg & TL

Guido


----------



## cxppx19xx (5. August 2011)

*AW: Meter/Millimeter*



Wollebre schrieb:


> nun hat er wohl Zahlen,  aber wie man zu dem Ergebnis kommt würde ihm bestimmt auch interessieren, denke mal so?
> 
> Es gibt ein kleines Hilfsprogramm von einem pfiffigen Dänen. Nur Schnurangaben von der Spule eingeben und man kann die Ergebnisse ablesen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Wolle,
wir benutzen beide das gleiche Programm. Dieses hatte ich in meinem vorherigen Post schon benannt.
Ich habe meines hier her.

Ich habe die Anfangswerte vom TE eingegeben, 
wobei ich dann auf deine 328 m für 0,20 mm Schnur kommen würde.
Als nächstes habe ich auf die 0,20 er geklickt und im rechten Bereich des Fensters
 ergeben sich für 0,15 mm dann 583 m und für 0,19 mm dann 363 m. 
Da wir aber beim aufspulen nicht immer den gleichen Druck auf der Schnur haben, 
genauso wie wir bei der eingekauften Schnur immer Differenzen in der angegebenen Schnurdicke haben, 
so bin ich davon ausgegangen das wir schlussendlich weniger Schnur aufspulen. 
Also hab ich meine Ergebnisse in 0,15 mit ca. 570 m und 0,19 mm mit ca. 350 m angegeben.
Beide Längen sollten ausreichend sein um angeln zu gehen, kommt ja auf den Verwendungszweck drauf an.

Ich habe deine Ergebnisse nochmals versucht zu simulieren, bin leider nicht auf deine Ergebnisse gekommen. 
Ich denke das du bei einer Schnurdicke von 0,15 mm und einer Länge von 328 m den ersten Ablesefehler gemacht hast 
( hier hast du bei 0,20 mm abgelesen ). 
Desweiteren kann bei einer dickeren Schnur wie 0,19 mm,
 nicht mehr Schnur aufgespult werden als bei einer dünneren 0,15 mm.

Lg & TL

Guido


----------



## cxppx19xx (5. August 2011)

*AW: Meter/Millimeter*

Ich habe das ganze noch einmal zum Nachweis nachgerechnet, damit es jeder nachvollziehen kann.

Viel Spass damit.

Lg & TL

Guido


----------



## weserwaller (5. August 2011)

*AW: Meter/Millimeter*



cappa1966 schrieb:


> Ich habe das ganze noch einmal zum Nachweis nachgerechnet, damit es jeder nachvollziehen kann.
> 
> Viel Spass damit.
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank dafür dass, Du dir die Mühe gemacht hast das nochmal rechnerisch zu belegen.

Haben ja edoch einige daran gezweifelt, als ich geschrieben habe das es nur über die Querschnittsfläche möglich ist, mit meinem Kugelbeispiel.


----------

